# Help! New puppy not eating ro drinking.



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

We got a puppy this morning, but since he's been with us he's not had anyhting to eat or drink. He's been to the toilet a couple fo times and it seemed nromal, but the third time it was slightly runny.

His stomach is making funny noises too now. I'm really worried. I don't know if there's something majorly wrong, or if it's just the stress of all the travelling and leaving his brothers!

Does anyone have any advice? He's been bright and alert most of the day, although he has had a lot of naps.

I'm so worried.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

when i first brought Elise home she wouldnt eat for hours so my bf hand fed her some cut up chicken and she was fine 

try hand feeding her, a bowl might seem scary for her x


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

I tried hand feeding him some of his food. He seemed interested, but then just dropped it on the floor and walked off. He's licked water off my fingers a couple of times, but won't do this every time I've tried.

I'm just so worried. I know I probably sound mental, but I can't help it!


----------



## Charming Little One (Oct 8, 2009)

Boiled chicken always gets Rocky eating. First days are terrifying for any animal and if he seems otherwise healthy it could easily be stress. Especially if you had to travel any kind of distance. He'll have so many things to get used to, eating's probably last on his mind right now!

But if you really are worried, vets is best for your peace of mind.

Out of curiosity, how old?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr dont you sound like a good mummmy 
what are you feeding him?


----------



## lrushe (Oct 24, 2009)

anastasia said:


> We got a puppy this morning, but since he's been with us he's not had anyhting to eat or drink. He's been to the toilet a couple fo times and it seemed nromal, but the third time it was slightly runny.
> 
> His stomach is making funny noises too now. I'm really worried. I don't know if there's something majorly wrong, or if it's just the stress of all the travelling and leaving his brothers!
> 
> ...


As you've just brought your pup home I'm assuming you have a vet appointment made as this should always be job number one when you bring a new pup home. If this was an adult dog I would advise you to wait it out but as pups can go down hill so fast I think your first point of call is straight to a vet.


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Did you try Nutrical or another paste made for hypogylcemic pups? If the person who sold you the dog didn't tell you about it...give it a quick read online...especially with toy breeds, the lack of appetite can signal low blood sugar...


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Gia said:


> Did you try Nutrical or another paste made for hypogylcemic pups? If the person who sold you the dog didn't tell you about it...give it a quick read online...especially with toy breeds, the lack of appetite can signal low blood sugar...


good point you made here!!

Elise had a fit the second night we had her then another after becasue her sigar levels were low..try her on a little honey


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

The breeder came me a fact sheet and mentioned giving him some honey or sugar water in the mornings (I presumed she would've been doing this, so he wouldn't need it tonight?)

Just tried him on a little sugar water. He licked some off a spoon a couple of times, but then went back to being uninterested.

Vet wasn't open when we got back so couldn't make an appointment. I'll ring them tomorrow for an emergency appointment if he's not eating and drinking by then.


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

He's being fed on Royal Canin and some wet food (Pedigree puppy pouch things). He wouldn't eat the dry on it's own, and he wouldn't eat the wet food either.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr im sorry i dont know what else to suggest  keep a close eye on him for the night and if any problems call an emergancy vet..please update us when you can.

hope he feels better soon hun xx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

if you can cut up a tiny bit of chicken breast and feed him little bits..see if he takes that x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

no chis can resist boiled chicken breasts! if he does...then there might be a problen  i feed mine everyday lunch and dinner chicken. when i first brought dexter home he came with the royal canin as well....we'll tlel u better food brands after he starts eating again. wishing him the best of luck! nutrical is the best


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

Going to try some chicken. Got to defrost the damn thing first.


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

Just gave him a few small pieces of chicken. Nearly took my hand off!  Still won't drink tohugh, but that's made me feel a bit better. Perhaps he has just been really stressed and upset about the car journey and everything. Only gave him a little bit as the breeder told me not to give him too much. She's been really supportive this evening.

Hope he drinks something soon, and starts eating his normal food too.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr glad hes eating hunni..try give hima little goats milk through a syringue or even hes water through a syringe xx


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Try giving him an ice cube. He might enjoy licking the cube, or at least playing with it which will give him a small amount of hydration. Mine like ice cubes.


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the help and advice guys. Tried an ice cube but he sniffed it and walked off! He has just eaten some of his normal food out of his bowl though (I'm sure he doesn't realise I'm sat here and can see him, so I'm wondering if me watching him so closely was putting him off?) It's wet food, so at least he's getting some water. Not seen him drink out of hos bowl yet though.

He started crying a moment ago. Sounds so awful, but I resisted the urge to go and give him a cuddle. Very hard, but I must persist!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

godo to hear hes picking up xx keep us updated x


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Reuben is like your baby and like many Chis...they just dont seem to drink a lot! If the pup is taking chicken, it's a GREAT sign...the baby is probably just stressed and will start to figure things out in the a.m. Do give a bit more chicken and leave the water out to drink...when he's thirsty...he'll drink! When Reuben was a baby, he BARELY touched water...I called him a camel!


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the advice. He's eating food this morning. Still won't drink from his bowl, but will lick water from my fingers. Doesn't seem dehydrated (presumably the wet food is giving him plenty of water.

Archie was such a god boy last night - after an initial 20 minutes of crying, he settled down in his crate and so I went to bed. I'd put the crate on the landing, but closed our bedroom door. Didn't make a sound again until around 7. He did wee on his blanket, but that was fresh (so I probably didn't hear him whine soon enough!) I'm so pleased with him.

We had a rug in the kitchen, and that was confusing him (he kept weeing on that rather than on the pad), but I've removed that now (and cleaned the floor), and since then he went straight on the pad for a wee.

Got to take some photos later. Going out in a bit to get him more stuff. He can have some Daddy time then [aka 'Daddy can cuddle Archie while playing Fallout 3' time!]


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

so glad to hear hes doing well hun  it must be such a boost when they start getting things 
looking forward to pics! x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

hey again  glad to see hes really picking up now x


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Ive just seen this thread. Im glad he's perking up a bit now. The first few nights can be nerve racking but its best to just try and stay as calm as possible. I went through the exact same thing with KiKi. She flat out refused to eat from her bowl for the first week so I had to resort to feeding her from my hand. I just wanted her to eat so I wasnt really thinking about bad habits. Luckily though I managed to get her eating from her bowl soon after and we havent had a problem since. 
KiKi was also the same with the water and I had to give her water through a syringe. Its very important that they dont get dehydrated and although he will get some liquid from his wetfood, try and take him to his water every so often if he still isnt going there himself.

Cant wait to see lots of pics! x


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Great to hear! He'll probably drink more as he gets older...same as my Reuben...and yes, probably getting enough hydration from his food...can't wait to see photos!!! Congratulations!


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

Just thought I'd update to say he's had a drink from his bowl on 2 occasions now. 

I also just saw him humping his toy bear!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

anastasia said:


> Just thought I'd update to say he's had a drink from his bowl on 2 occasions now.
> 
> I also just saw him humping his toy bear!


Excellent! Thats great news 
Well... the drinking from the bowl part I mean


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL, yeah. Sorry for panicking last night, but I wasn't sure what to do and was really worried.


----------

